# 55-gallon barrels & forklifts



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Please forgive me if this has been posted before and I just can't find it.

Does anyone have a source for 55-gallon barrels & forklifts in 1:29 (or close)? Seems like someone posted a link to some die-cast construction equipment, but that's been 2 or 3 forum versions prior...

Thanks,
Burl Rice,
Monterey, TN


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Burl, 
Try http://www.larrygscale.com/servlet/StoreFront 
He has a large assortment of 1/24 th scale items. 
Steve


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. 

I don't suppose anyone knows of a 1:32 scale version of that?


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe Norscot makes somes 1:32 models. I bought a 1:24 forklift and it seems to fit well with the 1:29 trains. The forklift even fits inside USA boxcars, along with LGB. 
Craig


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

https://shop.cat.com/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+L0130207D01F98900B27200Q+M37+ENG 
No forklifts. 
https://shop.cat.com/CGI-BIN/LANSAWEB?WEBEVENT+L0130207D01F98900B27200Q+M37+ENG 
1:25 forklift not 1:24 like I thought!! 
Craig


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks! CAT has some nice looking models there.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I never did find any barrels I liked, so I made my own: 










Right is the first casting (original - from styrene). Middle & left were made by wrapping the original with .005 aluminum foil to make a pattern. I added a few dents for variety.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Burl,

Will those be made available for sale ?

They look great!


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

So I was trying to model a barrel with no lid, half full of oil... turns out resin does not like india ink. 

Anyone modeling an industrial accident?


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like 'The Blob'....coming to a Theater near you!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl, 

That is absolutely AWESOME! I love it. A seething mess of mess! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

These wood ones are pretty decent and cheap for mass quantities - http://www.craftparts.com/158-oil-d...cat_id=246 










-Brian


----------

